# from cup to aaa 395 gun help/thoughts



## Urbin Rod (Feb 15, 2010)

hello im looking for info/reviews on aaa graco finish pro 395
I spray a lot of kitchen cupboard doors with a cupgun but I have a customer that needs 600 hutches sprayed with water base lacquer.
so I thought buying a aaa setup would help with time. what other setups/guns could i use? any thoughts or info would be great


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

You can just use an airless with a FF tip for WB lacquer. Add a little distilled water and butyl to it and your good to go. The distilled water and butyl will cut down on any air bubbles and help in the leveling. One thing the WB lacquer will do is raise the grain of the wood more so allow a little more time for sanding after the first coat.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

See if you can get your local Graco rep to do a demo.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Just do it already. buy one, get busy. can't go wrong with a 395.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

SW Pro Show is in a couple weeks. I may pick up the finish pro 290 AAA. It's a bit cheaper than the 395, and if you already have a larger airless for bigger tasks and just want an AAA for the fine finish work, the 290 might be something for you to look into as well. I've been eyeballing an AAA for quite some time, want to touchy!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Mantis said:


> SW Pro Show is in a couple weeks. I may pick up the finish pro 290 AAA. It's a bit cheaper than the 395, and if you already have a larger airless for bigger tasks and just want an AAA for the fine finish work, the 290 might be something for you to look into as well. I've been eyeballing an AAA for quite some time, want to touchy!


The only problem with the smaller aaa models is that you have no idea what air pressure you're using, so you have to learn to get a feel for it, which takes time getting right. Other than that they'd work great for thin coatings. 

The 395 is awesome. It's fast like an airless, with HVLP results, and little overspray. Worth the investment if you do a lot of finishing work.


----------

